# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Премиальные игровые мониторы AOC на выставке Gamescom

## Labs

Компания AOC примет участие в выставке Gamescom, где представит отдельные модели игровых мониторов. С 5 по 9 августа у посетителей ведущей международной выставки интерактивных игр в Кельне (Германия) будет возможность опробовать в действии дисплеи AOC G2460PQU/BR и AOC G2460PG на стендах партнеров. Обе модели отличаются плавным игровым процессом благодаря частоте обновления экрана 144 Гц и времени отклика 1 мс. За последние годы компания AOC зарекомендовала себя в качестве одного из ведущих производителей специализированных игровых мониторов. Новые модели, оснащенные набором передовых технологий, например, AMD FreeSync™, будут представлены позже в этом году.

*Геймеры соберутся вместе

*На выставке Gamescom, которая в прошлом году собрала более 335 тыс. посетителей, АОС продемонстрирует модели игровых мониторов AOC G2460PQU/BR и АОС G2460PG на стендах партнеров, среди которых дистрибьютор компьютерного оборудования Caseking, организатор международного киберспортивного турнира World Cyber Arena, разработчик игр Icebird Studios, а также производитель оборудования Corsair и разработчик игр компания Gaijin Entertainment.

*Идеальные мониторы для плавной игры

*Обе модели игровых мониторов могут похвастаться высокой частотой обновления экрана 144 Гц и быстрым временем отклика, равным всего 1 мс. Таким образом, размытие движения и разрывы экрана снижаются до минимума и посетители выставки смогут насладиться динамичными и как никогда плавными боями на истребителях в игре War Thunder от Gaijin Entertainment. Передовая технология NVIDIA® G-SYNC™, которой оснащен монитор AOC G2460PG, гарантирует игру без задержки ввода.

Помимо двух моделей дисплеев, представленных на Gamescom, компания AOC предлагает полную линейку специализированных игровых мониторов различных размеров и с различными наборами функций. Позднее в этом году линейка игровых мониторов пополнится новыми моделями, а именно AOC G2460PF и AOC G2770PF с технологией AMD FreeSync™.

----------

